# How's It Made?



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 25, 2011)

***Video Added***


I did a little walkthrough of the creation of a ring from start to finish, taking pictures with my iPhone (for better or worse ).

Feel free to point out any spelling errors that smack you in the head. I'd appreciate it!

How's It Made?

Enjoy!

I tried getting video of retipping prongs with a laser welder. I used my 100-400mm, with 24mm(?) extension tube. I have a small window in the front of the machine to try to catch the action. I wish I could get closer for more detail. Lighting is also an issue, the box I work in is lit by bright halogens, while I look through a microscope.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2011)

Where was Mike Rowe?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thankx for posting that.... It was neat-o!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 25, 2011)

Only a few things.  
'Independantly' should be 'independently' on the 'sharing' slide.  
You didn't capitalize 'i' in the tree slide. 
In the investing slide, 'to' should be too.  Also, same slide, 'disaterous' should be 'disastrous'.  
On the 'Theres a hole' slide, should be There's a hole.  Or There is.   
On the Belly Button slide, I think 'models as the cool.' should have been as they cool.
On the bath time slide, 'Now that the white gold ring is impeccably cleaning,' should probably be 'impeccably clean'.


Cool stuff.  Thanks for sharing and that is one fine piece of work.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 25, 2011)

Great stuff! That is VERY impressive.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ImKosher (Jun 26, 2011)

Where can I get one of your rings lol. Your work is amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, Untitled Document, should be "*Diamonds *maybe hard..."


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2011)

A most intriguing photo story! I did a bit of proofing, but grew weary of it. Thanks for showing us such a fascinating process...I had absolutely no idea of how rings were made!

jewlery starts it's life-->>> its life
stones to me set>>> to be set
marking of the space>>>marking off
If I don't allow enough space they may wind up>>>If I don't  allow enough space, the stones may wind up


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome; I think I was too fascinated by the subject to pay much attention to spelling/grammar but the others seem to have that covered. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Formatted (Jun 26, 2011)

You need to look after your fingers better


----------



## Drake (Jun 26, 2011)

Great one, I love it!


----------



## NikonME (Jun 26, 2011)

That is indeed, very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 26, 2011)

Great job. Excellent looking piece of jewellery. Truly a work of art.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 26, 2011)

Really nicely done.

I went to dental school and the lost wax process (cire perdu) was what we used to cast crowns, etc., although we used centrifugal casting (to get more pressure on the finer margins of the metal).  The wax was much softer and not as neat to use as your wax tube forms. Many of the students made rings, etc. as a hobby while in school - although not at your level of diamond craftsmanship obviously.


----------



## willis_927 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool video, very interesting. 



Formatted said:


> You need to look after your fingers better



And I agree, in need of some serious lotion! lol


----------



## Railphotog (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, sure is a lot of work, very impressive.    I have a friend in another city who is a jeweller, and him telling me of making rings was something I could only imagine.  Now I know.   Before he told me of his craft, I didn't realise that people actually had rings made, I assumed they were all factory made.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2011)

Bitter, I loved this!

I have an extremely short attention span and there are very few exceptions...   But I stuck around for that whole presentation because it just FASCINATED me.  You are such a fantastic artist in so many different ways! :sillysmi:

But since you brought it up in the presentation:

*Random question:*

On a "married life" forum I was a part of, some girls were once talking about this, but I wasn't sure if it was every case or... what the deal was but...

My engagement ring is white gold...  And it used to look WHITE white, like you said in your presentation... I'm assuming from the... R...rho....... plating 

And it doesn't look *awful* or anything now but it looks like it has more of a yellow hue than it used to.  Is that something I'm supposed to keep up on?  Do people get them re-plated?  Am I SUPPOSED to get it re-plated?  When I look at the ring, the prongs are the color that the whole ring used to be but the band itself has got a tinge of yellow hue, if that makes sense.

I just want to make sure I'm taking care of it... I love my ring.  It's terrible simple (It's just a solitaire), but then again I like terribly simple jewelry.   My wedding band isn't "real", so taking care of my engagement ring is really important to me, because it *is* real, haha. And of course my husband gave it to me (everybody say "awwwww" :heart.  My wedding band was given to me as a gift from someone who makes jewelry at our church.  I think it's some really low-grade gold and the diamonds... aren't diamonds, haha.  Some day I want to get one of those... what do you call 'em... the things that are bands that have a slit cut into it that you can set the engagement ring into and make a whole new ring out of it... know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Rekd (Jun 26, 2011)

Photographically that is one of the best how-to's I've seen. Great job. Unfortunately my wife happened to walk by while I was looking at it and now she expected me to make her one... :twak:

And dude, seriously... get some hand lotion!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

I am glad you all enjoyed this. I wanted to do it, because I have never seen such a detailed "walkthrough" before. This was a sorta practice run, and I will be gearing up to do a proper one with my good camera. I have to make a rig to hold the camera in a good spot, and shoot tethered. I will be doing this for my proper website which should launch in a month +/-. The guys I have doing the site are all about setting me apart from everyone else in the area, and they believe this will be a big part of that.

Yes, yes, lotion...I hate the feel of it on my skin. The other thing is it won't help. Working 12+ hours a day 7 days a week, leaves no time for healing anyway.

@Traveler, a long time ago I hated the jewelry industry, and was looking to go into dental work...it wasn't for me. But pretty much the same processes, which you already know.

@Railphotog, it's often similar detail work that you put into your HO models, but you have that added layer of the realistic detail, weathering, and such. So, your work blows my mind. I also love making miniatures, but I have little time for hobbies, and pursueing the sculptural art side of me. It's all good though.

@E.Rose, I have a short attention span to, and it was painfull doing the coding for the walkthrough, cuz it was boring, tedious work. Ha!

Anyway...Yes, white gold has a yellow tinge to it. White gold is not "natural", it is yellow gold alloyed with nickel (traditionally), so it's never truly white. They have recently come out with a couple new alloys, but they aren't taking well because then I have to stock another type of expensive metal, and parts aren't being made widely in the new metals. So, yes, the Rhodium plating is purely cosmetic, and you can take it to a good jeweller and have the ring polished, and replated. If you pay more than $30-$40 to have it done, you are being ripped off . You should have your ring checked yearly to make sure the stone(s) is tight, and the prongs are "healthy". It's cheaper to have it re-tipped, than it is for a whole new head and reset, if it is worn too far for repair. The new ring you want is called an insert, or guard ring.


Thanks for all the grammar and spelling corrections, I really appreciate that!!!


----------



## MWG (Jun 26, 2011)

Love your attention to detail...

Also, you explain everything in such a simple way that's really easy to grasp. Very cool.

Keep doing your thing!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 26, 2011)

if you redo any of the text, I would put some times-working in their so people understand how long each creative and physical step takes - so they realize what they're getting for their money.

I imagine you might do a simle rough design sketch. Include this and emphasize the planning part and how that is crucial. THey are paying for talent, experience, creativity not your stubby fingers.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ...........Yes, yes, lotion...I hate the feel of it on my skin. The other thing is it won't help. .............



That's because you have so much dead skin on the surface.  Lotion does not work on dead skin.  What you need to do is get rid of it.  Use one of these







to get rid of the dead skin before using lotion.  (I have no clue what they're called, but any health & beauty department will have them)

I've also used 240-grit sandpaper to accomplish the same result.  It sounds painful, but it really isn't.  Once you remove the layer of dead skin, you should see a nice pink color.  That's live skin and will make good use of the lotion.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > ...........Yes, yes, lotion...I hate the feel of it on my skin. The other thing is it won't help. .............
> ...



If that 'nice pink color' starts pooling up and running down your arm, that is a sign that you shouldn't be using a belt sander.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> If that 'nice pink color' starts pooling up and running down your arm, that is a sign that you shouldn't be using a belt sander.



My Work Motto is: _"If you ain't bleeding, you ain't working!_"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys are so funny.

Now why would I want to remove the tough calloused part, and expose soft tender tissue? Callouses are formed to protect.
I do charge extra for blood, BTW.

Yup Traveler, that's the plan. For the website, I am using one of my own designs, and it will start with the sketch. Good idea about giving time frames for the steps. Thanks!


At job I applied for a long time ago, the old guy didn't care about my resume, he asked to see my fingers. He said, if they are not dirty and all hacked up, you don't work very hard.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ............ Callouses are formed to protect............



Calluses form because you're not taking care of your skin properly.  It's the body's last-ditch effort to keep you from bleeding out.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 26, 2011)

(subscribes to thread so I remember to check it out when I get home...)


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > ............ Callouses are formed to protect............
> ...



Guitarists develop small calluses from playing... they play through that pain until the calluses form and it doesn't hurt anymore... would you suggest they sand down their finger tips too?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Guitarists develop small calluses from playing... they play through that pain until the calluses form and it doesn't hurt anymore... would you suggest they sand down their finger tips too?



Only if they want to do a step-by-step PowerPoint presentation using close-up photographs about how to play the instrument.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > ............ Callouses are formed to protect............
> ...


Exactly like I said, it's a natural defense for protection. Why remove it? So I am no longer protected against all the harm that could come to them?

I don't understand why the concern over the condition of my fingers?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Exactly like I said, it's a natural defense for protection. Why remove it? So I am no longer protected against all the harm that could come to them?
> 
> I don't understand why the concern over the condition of my fingers?



I'm trying to tell you _you are not taking care of your skin_.... it is _reacting to adverse conditions_.

If you stab yourself with a knife, you bleed.  Bleeding is a reaction to an adverse condition.  If you take the same attitude, then you should keep stabbing yourself because bleeding is normal.
If you jump into a lake, you hold your breath.  Doing so is a reaction to the condition.  So just go jump in a lake and hold your breath.


----------



## mishele (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow....loved this bitter!! It's just amazing the time and effort that goes into a ring!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly like I said, it's a natural defense for protection. Why remove it? So I am no longer protected against all the harm that could come to them?
> ...



Jewelers have calloused fingers because the JOB is hard on his hands.  The only way he can fix the problem is to stop creating jewelry.

It's ridiculous that you're sitting here debating with Bitter about his hands, when he clearly doesn't give a sh*t about what they look like. 

Let it go already... he's not hurting himself (aside from having formed a few callouses, and last time I checked that's not fatal...) or anyone else.

Callouses happen.

For everyone else there are boring desk jobs.  :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Jewelers have calloused fingers because the JOB is hard on his hands.  The only way he can fix the problem is to stop creating jewelry.
> 
> It's ridiculous that you're sitting here debating with Bitter about his hands, when he clearly doesn't give a sh*t about what they look like.
> 
> ...



I work with my hands as well.  What do you think I do for a living?

I just take care of my skin properly and don't have calluses.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I work with my hands as well. What do you think I do for a living?
> 
> I just take care of my skin properly and don't have calluses.



Your job is not my job. 
Good for you, for having beautiful fingers. :roll:


----------



## Bynx (Jun 26, 2011)

I dont understand the concern for the rough looking fingers. The hands of an artist that Id be proud to have. Mine are like a babys bum since the hardest work they see is when I click the shutter or move the mouse.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelers have calloused fingers because the JOB is hard on his hands.  The only way he can fix the problem is to stop creating jewelry.
> ...


 
I honestly don't care...   Nor should YOU care what Bitter's hands look like at the end of a work day. :roll:



Bynx said:


> I dont understand the concern for the rough looking fingers. *The hands of an artist that Id be proud to have. *



Amen!  Most artists I know could give two sh*ts about their appearance.    And most of them are a damned mess... covered in paint... callouses... cracked finger nails... Art is a dirty job.  

They're more concerned about their art than coming across as aesthetically appealing to the people they sell their work to who, by the way, don't give a sh*t what they look like either.  They only care what their WORK looks like... and that's how it should be.

Again... I don't understand this fettish over his fingers.  Seriously.  Who CARES?!

Again I say... &#8203;DUMMEST.  ARGUMENT. EVER. :er:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

I dunno, I think it's the best thread derail EVER!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

*^
480Sparky*​


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> *^
> 480Sparky*​


----------



## Rekd (Jun 26, 2011)

Bitter, for the record, I was jesting when I mentioned using lotion. I spent 25 years in a machine shop and know for certain that you, sir, are a worker. And you do damned good work.

Now, about that manicure... cuz those fingernails are, damn!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, I know. Most people weren't making a federal case out of my fingers. :meh:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2011)

Note to self:  Don't give a damn about other members on internet forums.  Although they are fellow human beings, you can ignore their welfare because they're nameless, faceless strangers and even the smallest gesture of helping them will result in total and abject degradation and ultimately become an exercise in futility.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

:roll:


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelers have calloused fingers because the JOB is hard on his hands.  The only way he can fix the problem is to stop creating jewelry.
> ...



I would love to see your hands!!! Please post them up!!! My night would be complete!!! :hug::


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 26, 2011)

While the hand thing has obviously been blown way out of proportion, I would say that for your final version that you plan on using for your website, I would pay more attention to your nails and cleanliness.  Heck, wearing a pair of white gloves wouldn't be a bad touch.  

I would think you would want your clients to see how precise, exact, and professional you are...not necessarily the dirt beneath your fingernails.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL @ everyone talking about his hands...

Personally, I think it's kind of cool that from 'such rough' hands comes such a beautiful piece of jewelry.



My hands look pretty rough too, because, you know - I work and stuff.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

My ****ing hands and nails get dirty while I ****ing work braniacs. 

Jesus ****ing Christ get the **** over it already! 

It's really neat that everyone has all the ****ing answers for me.

Gloves.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 26, 2011)

On the "bath time" slide, it should be "impeccably clean" and not "impeccably cleaning."
I thought that was really informative and interesting though.  Great job and great work!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## usayit (Jun 26, 2011)

AWESOME.....  

simply awesome.


In the world filled with automated cheaply made crap with more concern with output rather than design or craftsmanship, seeing your series is a breath of fresh air.






... yes I'm jealous...  Not particularly crafty.. handy.. yes.. but not crafty.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> While the hand thing has obviously been blown way out of proportion, I would say that for your final version that you plan on using for your website, I would pay more attention to your nails and cleanliness.  Heck, wearing a pair of white gloves wouldn't be a bad touch.
> 
> I would think you would want your clients to see how precise, exact, and professional you are...not necessarily the dirt beneath your fingernails.



So this post inspired me I went on my married life forum, and the forum I used to be a part of while planning my wedding and asked the girls which they buy their rings based on... How much they loved the ring... or the condition of the jeweler's hands....



> I think those comments were rude and to be honest i couldn't give two ****s what someones hands looks like. To me it shows how much he works and i respect that. I think the photos look amazing.
> To be honest.... I actually thought it gave some OOMF to the photo





> THAT IS RIDICULUS ... MY FH hands are so dry/cracking.... IT looks like he has an 80 year olds hands...and hes only 23.... PEOPLE are so dumb... I think hands like that mean hes a hard worker...AND yes I would never think "were my jewlers hands cracked when he made this"





> That's crazy. I never looked at hands when buying my and FH rings.





> To be honest, I think the condition of his hands is kinda endearing. (But I'm weird like that.) I see it as a sign of his commitment and dedication to his craft. Those cracked and calloused hands tell the story of a man who truly loves his work. Beautiful photography, too.





> _Grace wrote:_
> To be honest, I think the condition of his hands is kinda endearing. (But I'm weird like that.) I see it as a sign of his commitment and dedication to his craft. Those cracked and calloused hands tell the story of a man who truly loves his work. Beautiful photography, too.​
> ^ this 110%.





> Both my FH and I worked in the jewelry industry. That job isn't easy and is so hard on the hands. So I see why his hands are like that. You're using chemicals and other things that will wear on your hands. For someone to make comments like they did is crazy.





> um. seriously? what a stupid argument! i'm going to buy a ring based on what the ring looks like, the clarity, carat, price etc.





> I don't care what the jeweller's hands look like...





> I imagine his hands get dirty during the process? It's not like he hasn't taken a bath in a month or something, I'm assuming. I expect for people in trades like that to have dirty, calloused hands. In fact I think his hands looking that way makes the photo look more real and I would find a picture of someone making jewelry with perfect hands to look kinda fake.





> He's a jeweler. Not a hand model. Someone needs to get over it.





> lol.  That is a pretty silly argument.
> For me, the jewelry is more important than the jeweler's hands.  I'm not buying the man's hands - I'm buying the product. lolThat being said, I do feel the professional side of the business would be to take care of your hands.  First of all, it is professional looking in a business of selling jewelry - it looks clean.  I wouldn't want Rambo grabbing the product with scabbed blood knuckles and dirt, grabbing my hand, and fitting the ring on it.  Kind of a buzzkill. lol​However, I think the way the photo was edited made his cracked fingers and what not more noticeable.  It was actually the first thing I saw before the ring.    From an artistic perspective, I could see that such a process of making a ring can be beautiful.  But from an advertisement perspective, I would recommend softening those cracks so that the eyes go directly to the ring itself.  It makes it an eye-sore from a marketing perspective and the attention is off the ring itself.  But if it is supposed to be artistic, let the man show the lines of deliberate creation of something so beautiful - such as the ring.  I hope that makes sense lol.





> Someone must be in bad mood, and decided to take it out on this poor guy. Really? Who would base a purchase based on his hands? Plus- I am sure he watches his hands after he is done working.It is kind of like basing a plant purchase based on dirt underneath someones finger nails and not the flowers/plant. IDK- Maybe that is a bad comparison, but the whole fight is ridiculous.​





> > To be honest, I think the condition of his hands is kinda endearing. (But I'm weird like that.) I see it as a sign of his commitment and dedication to his craft. Those cracked and calloused hands tell the story of a man who truly loves his work. Beautiful photography, too.
> 
> 
> This





> Honestly some people are just nuts.......I couldn't care less what his hands look like it sure does show how much work they do, and whoever this rude person was should have kept their comments to themselves





> Ouch Ouch Ouch his hands look painful! That being said well I think he is right the job he does doesn't enable for nice hands. Its not like he is modeling the rings. If I were a jewelry sales person I would say yes to having nice hands but making them, heck no. I think you would be hard pressed to find tradesmen with perfect hands. My poor brother in law works with RV's and his hands are horrible it is kind of gross to look at since he can never fully get the oil off but I know he can't help it. It comes with the job.



So Bitter... I guess you're not gonna go out of business any time soon based on your cracked hands.  

All but one, could give a sh*t what your hands look like... and even SHE would still buy from you.


----------



## Destin (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow. INCREDIBLE! I would love to get into doing something like that! Do you sell your rings, or is it just a hobby?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

Omg, e.rose!The one chicks absolutely right though. Some of he pictures missed focus to my fingers instead of the subject. Sharpening doesnt help matters there.Tell her I said that! Also, I rarely put rings on peoples fingers. I can't tell how well they fit on you, you can. People can judge me for whatever reason. 8 earrings? Foot long beard? That I wear shorts 365!  It's also been my experience, across 22+ years that none of this matters. None of it. 

My business is already to the point that, if someone has trust issues, I can, and have, politely tell them that it is important for them to find someone they trust, and turn the job down. I regulary turn away **** work that is not worth my time. It's a fantastic place to be in business. To be so busy that you can be selective of the work you take in, instead of doing anything for a buck out of necessity.  

Tell the other responder that my fingers do not hurt, are not sore, and are still touch sensitive. Although I have a much higher tolerance for heat than the average Joe. 


Thanks Jake for typo alerts! It was late when I  did it, and it's laughable the number of errors spotted. Lol 

Thanks usayit!  The cheap mass produced stuff is actually how I got my nick name, Bitter Jeweler. I hate garbage jewelry with a passion. I hate repairing it, and pretending it is precious. Keep in mind there is some very well made mass produced jewelry too. A lot of the cheap stuff is knocked off the big designers, so people with little money can have the same style jewelry, but it just won't last, or is thrown together poorly.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> A lot of the cheap stuff is knocked off the big designers, so people with little money can have the same style jewelry, but it just won't last, or is thrown together poorly.


Sounds like another (or two or three...) industry...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

True, Josh.What's funnier, the owners of the quarter carat engagement rings are less apt to trust you with it, than the owners of the 4carat $60K diamond.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm sure it has something to do with the fact that the customer shopping for the $60k ring is much more likely to buy something than the customer shopping for the $600 ring...  

Again - it sounds very familiar for some reason.  


It's funny how as different as everything may seem, it's all kind of the same...

edit
Business is business, I guess.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup. My better half is a picture framer, that deals with everything from kids refrigerator drawings, to ORIGINAL Warhols. Same deal.  The Warhol owners are easier to work with.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 26, 2011)

I think the main reason is more likely the ones who have the more expensive product, can (usually) afford it, therefore are not too worried whereas the people with the cheap product have received it as a gift or have saved up for a while to get it so it feels more precious to them and harder to replace if anything happens.

Great presentation.
Very insightful!
Made me want to buy a ring haha, and I hate jewelry (wearing it anyway...) and I can't afford it either


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yup. My better half is a picture framer, that deals with everything from kids refrigerator drawings, to ORIGINAL Warhols. Same deal.  The Warhol owners are easier to work with.



Your "better half" is a picture framer... and you... are a photographer?  How poetic! :heart:  I bet you get a killer discount!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 26, 2011)

UUilliam said:


> I think the main reason is more likely the ones who have the more expensive product, can (usually) afford it, therefore are not too worried whereas the people with the cheap product have received it as a gift or have saved up for a while to get it so it feels more precious to them and harder to replace if anything happens.


It's just like anything else - when you cater to the budget crowd, you're going to get nickel & dimed to death.  When you start dealing with people who can actually afford the stuff they want, things get easier.  It becomes more about finding the right 'product' than finding something that fits their budget.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> > I think the main reason is more likely the ones who have the more expensive product, can (usually) afford it, therefore are not too worried whereas the people with the cheap product have received it as a gift or have saved up for a while to get it so it feels more precious to them and harder to replace if anything happens.
> ...


I think you are both right.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 26, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Your "better half" is a picture framer... and you... are a photographer?  How poetic! :heart:  I bet you get a killer discount!


 You know it, toots!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been reluctant to post in this thread out of fear of Bitter responding to me directly and having to read words typed to me personally with those dangerous looking hands.  I just don't know if I'd be able to sleep at night after something like that.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 29, 2011)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 29, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I read all the descriptions on the slideshow in your Barry White voice.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 29, 2011)

The video is great.  Very interesting to see how you created the ring and the amount of work and skill which is required to produce such a lovely item. :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 29, 2011)

My attention span easily made it through the 'How it's Made'.  Well done!

As for the rest of the thread...I didn't make it.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, holy crap.  That is one beautiful looking ring.  Such fine attention to detail.  Very nice walkthrough.  There are still some grammar spelling issues but it was still freaking awesome!  Not only are you very talented but very artistic as well.  I have a couple of friends that hand craft knives and after helping them and making my very own knife I can truly appreciate the time and effort put into your work.  I have been there while the Damascus metal was made down to the acid dipping and final polishing of the blades.  Very interesting work.

As someone mentioned before, how would someone go about commissioning a ring from you?  How long is the wait list?


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't know you can cast it with the stones on. I have seen it where the stones are dropped and mounted after the casting. I guess it's just a different design.

I had a friend who's a master jeweler and watched him carve out a wax ring in 30min. It was a simple design, but he made it look sooooooo easy.


----------



## GeekZu101 (Jul 8, 2011)

Quite insightful and knowledgeable.

I wonder what drilling do to an iPhone. ;-)


----------



## Paulwil (Jul 8, 2011)

That was very cool to learn, thanks for sharing.


----------



## StringThing (Jul 8, 2011)

I found that fascinating!  Thanks for posting.

Funny, having started off in the automotive trade many, many moons ago, when I see rough hands, fingers and callouses I automatically think craftsman.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 1, 2011)

I tried getting video of retipping prongs with a laser welder. I used my 100-400mm, with 24mm(?) extension tube on the 5DmkII. I have a small window in the front of the machine to try to catch the action. I wish I could get closer for more detail. Lighting is also an issue, the box I work in is lit by bright halogens, while I look through a microscope.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Where is the laser coming from in this video?  Is it coming from that thing that looks like a close-up of a pencil tip?  Blue laser?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 1, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Where is the laser coming from in this video?  Is it coming from that thing that looks like a close-up of a pencil tip?  Blue laser?



No, that's actually a nozzle for compressed air cooling. There is one on the other side for argon gas, to help create an inert environment.

In the image below, you see that black box right under the scope? That box is a shutter (essentially). It switches from my view, to the laser. The laser fires horizontally from behind that box. There is a mirror in the box to direct the laser downward. So every split second that the laser fires, my view goes black. I aim the laser strike with crosshairs in the scope. The laser strike is adjustable via "voltage", which controls the power of the shot, the length of time the laser is on in milliseconds, the Hrtz or frequency of strikes per second, and the diameter of the beam. It can weld silver, gold, platinum, palladium, titaium, aluminum, stainless steel, and I can even use the thing to soft solder (lead solder). It's a fantastic piece of german engineering, that is very user servicable. At my old job, I've replaced motherboards, rheostats, tuned the hand sensors, replaced the flash lamp, filters, water pumps...

I actually have a Leica camera that goes between the scope and that black bock, but nobody can seem to supply me the cord needed to hook it up to a laptop.


----------

